# Has anyone ever used Strawberry Jam in a glaze or BBQ sauce?



## smoker21 (Mar 22, 2018)

A friend of mine made some Strawberry jam that was a bit thin to use.  She knows I like to BBQ and smoke just about everything,and offered some to me. So I said I wouldn't let it go to waste. 
I was thinking of adding some lemon juice and a pinch of powdered Habanero pepper, and using it on some smoked drums and thighs. Or maybe some bacon wrapped drums.

Any thoughts?

JD


----------



## Hawkeye72 (Mar 22, 2018)

Only one way to find out. Sounds like it could be very good. I found some raspberry barbacue sauce a couple of years ago. Was really good on pork and chicken not a everyday taste but a really nice change of pace.


----------



## zippy12 (Mar 22, 2018)

Yup sounds good!
add some dark brown sugar


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2018)

I've used bourbon , brown sugar and apricot on chicken . Sub the strawberry  .


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2018)

Yes. Very good on pork loins!


----------



## R Blum (Mar 22, 2018)

I use raspberry jam mixed with a little soy sauce on salmon. Love it.


----------



## phatbac (Mar 23, 2018)

Jeff had a recipe I used a few months ago. 10oz strawberry jam and 1/3 cup of balsamic vinegar for a pork loin glaze. Worked really well.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 23, 2018)

Remembered reading this awhile back searched and finally found it again. Hope it helps

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/strawberry-pulled-pork.164716/


----------



## tallbm (Mar 23, 2018)

smoker21 said:


> A friend of mine made some Strawberry jam that was a bit thin to use.  She knows I like to BBQ and smoke just about everything,and offered some to me. So I said I wouldn't let it go to waste.
> I was thinking of adding some lemon juice and a pinch of powdered Habanero pepper, and using it on some smoked drums and thighs. Or maybe some bacon wrapped drums.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> ...



I'm positive you could use as is.  I used apricot preserves (was a thick paste) the other day directly on some cured boneless skinless smoked turkey breast the other day and WOW!
It doesn't take much with a fruit preserve and goes a long way to accent the meat.  

I have also eaten my fair share of raspberry and chipotle as well as apricot and habenero sauces with pork and chicken.  Those sauces also work amazingly well when you just pour them over a block of cream cheese and eat with crackers.  Makes a great party dish or pot luck dish with zero cooking effort :)


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 23, 2018)

Obviously by this point it is apparent the answer is a resounding "YES!" Pork would be my first choice, but that's a personal preference. I might have to upchuck if I see beef mentioned in the same sentence as strawberry, but maybe not. I'm open to new ideas. I do use lime juice in my fajita marinade.  Fish and chicken are a close second to pork for fruit use.  

I've used all kinds of fruit based glazes, sauces, marinades and brines on pork. Apples, cherries, apricots, peach, ginger jam, jalapeno jam, OJ, pineapple, lemon, lime, tangerine, black currant, raisins, blueberries, and yes, strawberries. Just be advised if you make a brine, marinade, or injection out of pigment dense fruit, it WILL color your meat. It might taste great, but it will not be all that visually appealing, especially if injected.  I learned that lesson the hard way with blueberries and pork loin.  Red is fine though.


----------



## doughboyb (Mar 23, 2018)

When I do wrap my ribs for certain people (kids), I always put some jelly in there. Always good results. For adults I like to balance it out with some heat.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 14, 2018)

I make extra jelly every year just to use for glazes. Strawberry, Peach, apricot, apple, some I will even add flavor modifiers to the jelly for the glazes like vanilla, caramel, spicy cinnamon. I am sure you can check some of my threads and find a few. I really like the apricot glaze on smoked turkey! Caramel apple jelly ain't bad on anything. Cured pork glazed spare ribs, pork lollipops, ain't too shabby either. 

BTW if I don't glaze and sometimes I just don't need the hassle, I like to warm some jelly and place in a small bowl next to the meat so folks can spoon some on their plate to try it anyway. No one has ever said they didn't like it and most say they do. You know just a little bit, like you do horseradish with prime rib.

Pork loin slightly glazed with peach.








Peach glazed Ham shank







Caramel apple glazed Hammy ribs (Lolipops)







ETC......

I like to rub with only salt and ancho pepper, maybe a little paprika. The earthy pepper really goes well with the sweet glazes.


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 15, 2018)

This is a great topic. Even though summer is just about over up here in the Puget Sound. I'm looking forward to trying some BBQ this style for a change of pace. 

Bought 5lbs of bone in chicken thighs and plan on marinating them in Chris Lilly's peach preserve marinade. Then adding some BBQ rub and smoking them up. Will make a apricot, honey and brown sugar finishing sauce as well. 

Can't wait to give this a try in a day or two.


----------



## MeatSkull (Sep 15, 2018)

ksblazer said:


> This is a great topic. Even though summer is just about over up here in the Puget Sound. I'm looking forward to trying some BBQ this style for a change of pace.
> 
> Bought 5lbs of bone in chicken thighs and plan on marinating them in Chris Lilly's peach preserve marinade. Then adding some BBQ rub and smoking them up. Will make a apricot, honey and brown sugar finishing sauce as well.
> 
> Can't wait to give this a try in a day or two.


BBQ weather is just starting for me, I love cold weather smoking. I used guava jelly once and it was good.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Sep 25, 2018)

I was experimenting once with some chicken thighs, and keeping things simple, I blended some strawberry jelly with sweet baby rays sweet n spicy sauce, and a few other things. It came out really good. It went well with the chicken which was rubbed with some layers of sweet and spicy. Everything had a nice balance.


----------



## fatboycoalition (Jan 28, 2019)

MeatSkull said:


> BBQ weather is just starting for me, I love cold weather smoking. I used guava jelly once and it was good.


I like to marinate country style ribs with garlic chili sauce, grill, slice, then spoon a little guava jelly over it.


----------

